# Project 420 questions...



## STK (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum, but have been around on Highlifter for a while. That place is slowly turning to crap, so I decided to join a forum that seems a little more lively and informational... Anyways, I digress.

Getting my frame and all ready for powdercoat. Started looking at all the bolts and the hardware from tearing the bike down and realized a lot of them are in pretty rough shape. Any way to order a new hardware kit for these bikes? 

Also, I can't get the A-Arm bushings out of the arms to save my life. What's the trick to this?

Where can I order some new white plastics? 

Good news is I've got my tires and rims on order, S/W 29.5 Law2s on MSA Kores. Also got my motor back from James Clark to get some goodies installed. Once I finish my stretch,get my motor and diffs prepped and sprayed black, and get my parts sent to powder coat, I'll be in the home stretch.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

the bushings are a hard one i have used a socked just a tad smaller and had to beat it out, then what goodies did james clark install. only reason i asked about this is cuz james clark built my 2012 honda 500 motor and im finding the weak links. Also where u from?

---------- Post added at 05:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 AM ----------

New plastics u can order off line to


----------



## STK (Nov 29, 2013)

I tried pressing them out, but the outer-most metal collar isn't budging. I'm gonna see if i can't notch it with a dremel. 

James did a reduction, bore, P&P and some other stuff to my motor. I wanted it relatively stock for now, but eventually I'll move to a full out build. I wanted to look into big custom lifts before I dropped the cash for a full motor build, but this motor should handle my Law2s no problem. 

I'm from Jennings. I used to have a good little group who would go ride pretty often, but everyone else got out of mud riding, so I'm the last one...

Got a website for those plastics? I want at least the front and rear white.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Did you try hitting the bushings with a torch? Then pounding them out with a socket and a hammer. I say a socket and hammer over pressing them out so you get that initial slam to pop it free.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STK (Nov 29, 2013)

I did have to burn one out with a torch, the bolt was seized inside of it. However, I think there is a little metal collar that goes around the outside of the rubber of the bushing, and that's what I can't get out. 

Maybe it's just part of the A-Arm and I'm just dumb. That's why I figured I'd ask.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Let me look into those bushings cuz it may be a part of the aarm im not 100% sure. And by me saying im finding the weak links im meaning my drive train. my bikes pushing 41 hp to rear wheels and 39 ilbs of torque. Jennings your right there from us. Go *** our group on FB. we are alwasy riding. Look in my sig. i have a link to our fb account. 

But let me check on them bushings for you. what year is ya bike?

also what size gr u went? 35% or 69%


----------



## STK (Nov 29, 2013)

I would have to think the only weak link in mine would be the u joint, or at least it's designed to be that way. I have a pillow block bearing on my output shaft that way when I break u joints (not if) it won't bend the output shaft. I'm also getting a set of sold motor mounts made to save the seals. It's the 35% reduction, which I think will suit me fine for right now, if I ever decide to go to a big lift and 32s, I'll do a double reduction. Right now I'm fine with my 29.5s, stretch, and paddle. 

The frame and a arms are 2007 model.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

STK said:


> I would have to think the only weak link in mine would be the u joint, or at least it's designed to be that way. I have a pillow block bearing on my output shaft that way when I break u joints (not if) it won't bend the output shaft. I'm also getting a set of sold motor mounts made to save the seals. It's the 35% reduction, which I think will suit me fine for right now, if I ever decide to go to a big lift and 32s, I'll do a double reduction. Right now I'm fine with my 29.5s, stretch, and paddle.
> 
> The frame and a arms are 2007 model.


 
ok yea double gr will sling 32s thats what im running on mine and i had no problems. now with the built motor i have i can turn 32.5 mambas in peanut buter in 3rd gear. But yes u did awsom with that piller bearing there i have the same thing. Also the ujoint is the weak link on the hondas, If anything or u ever break it let us know we build them for 200 bucks we just need ya old joint as a core charge if not its gunna be 250.

Im in the process of looking into the aarms for you.


----------



## STK (Nov 29, 2013)

I appreciate it buddy. I'll let you know if I ever need one, but I think having that weak point will be good for my drivetrain. Better that than a diff lol. 

Let me know about those A-Arms, and I can find new sets of plastic in green, red, and camo, but thats it. Am I not looking in the right places?


----------



## LBZ_Duramax (Jul 3, 2013)

STK said:


> I appreciate it buddy. I'll let you know if I ever need one, but I think having that weak point will be good for my drivetrain. Better that than a diff lol.
> 
> Let me know about those A-Arms, and I can find new sets of plastic in green, red, and camo, but thats it. Am I not looking in the right places?


You have to look up the right year. White was only offered for a few years. Try looking for a 2009 rancher


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yep 2009. It's called Ross White.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

2009 for the white plastics.....also on the aarms they are 1 that's y u cant separate them


----------



## STK (Nov 29, 2013)

I figured I was just dumb...

Got the last of my parts to powdercoat today, gonna order plastics tonight.
Kinda thinking about getting my old faded red set Line-X'd, just to see how it looks.

What should I do about the rusty bolts and nuts on the bike? That won't look good with everything else painted.


----------

